# bug menu déroulant dans les infos



## Romuald (14 Juin 2014)

Donc 
1) le menu déroulant est décollé de son point d'ancrage (pas grave)
2) cliquer sur un des liens fait autant d'effet, selon la formule consacrée, que pisser dans un violon  (plus grave)

SL 10.6.8 et FF 29.0.1


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2014)

y'a *quelqu'un* ?


----------



## gmaa (19 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,
Il faudrait *au moins* péciser le contexte!


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2014)

Ben avec la capture d'écran et mes deux remarques ça me semble clair, non ?


Mais si ce n'est pas le cas alors je détaille :
1) je lis une niouze
2) pour passer à la suivante je clique sur la double flèche du menu déroulant en bas de ce que je viens de lire.
3) le menu déroulant s'affiche alors, mais il ressemble plus à un popup qu' à un menu déroulant car isolé de son point d'ancrage, à savoir la où je viens de cliquer. C'est le premier bug 'pas grave'
4) je clique sur un titre dans ce 'popup-menu déroulant', mais rien ne se passe, ce que je traduis par 'autant pisser dans un violon', ou pour les plus riches 'lancequiner dans un stradivarius' (perso je n'ai pas les moyens ). C'est le deuxième bug (plus grave)

Et le contexte technique est précisé aussi : SJ 10.6.8 et FF 29.0.1

Voilaaaaa.


----------



## Toximityx (19 Juin 2014)

Je vais le dire à Cédric de suite.


----------



## Cedric (19 Juin 2014)

C'est en cours de résolution  

On vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2014)

Cedric a dit:


> C'est en cours de résolution
> 
> *On vous tiens au courant !*



Ah bon ? 
Parce que ce matin commençant à trouver le temps long j'ai appliqué le principe 'no news, good news', et c'est tombé en marche. Par l'opération du saint-esprit ou le travail acharné de nos *MIBs* preférés ? 

En tous cas merci


----------

